# Peanuts?



## k0n0ha-easy (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, i was wondering what peanuts help birds with? And is it true that birds will get ill/sick if they eat a lot of peanut?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

k0n0ha-easy said:


> Hey, i was wondering what peanuts help birds with? And is it true that birds will get ill/sick if they eat a lot of peanut?


*Peanuts are loaded with fat,and fat has twice the energy of carbohydrates, that makes Peanuts a good food for the long distance races. Now if you feed moldy or salted peanuts you can get sick birds but that can happen with moldy feed also ........A small amount of peanuts before a long distance is the thing to do but you must never over do it. I have heard of people feeding peanuts on the short races and when the birds got they just kept flying around the loft and would not trap in*GEORGE


----------



## k0n0ha-easy (Jul 1, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Peanuts are loaded with fat,and fat has twice the energy of carbohydrates, that makes Peanuts a good food for the long distance races. Now if you feed moldy or salted peanuts you can get sick birds but that can happen with moldy feed also ........A small amount of peanuts before a long distance is the thing to do but you must never over do it. I have heard of people feeding peanuts on the short races and when the birds got they just kept flying around the loft and would not trap in*GEORGE



Oh, if not salted peanut and such? What kind of peanuts should i feed them? Should it be a daily thing to feed the birds??


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Spanish peanuts, i get mine in bulk at Super Saver un salted.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

k0n0ha-easy said:


> Oh, if not salted peanut and such? What kind of peanuts should i feed them? Should it be a daily thing to feed the birds??


I only give them peanuts once a week...Im not sure what's the outcome when feeding them peanuts every feed so I can't say much about it...Peanuts are good for them, lots of protein...I split each peanuts into half...I noticed that Lovebirds pigeons eat peanuts like some small seed but I seen mine don't like it whole so got to break into half...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think Spanish peanut is used as a treat and perhaps the seeds given before a race. It is loaded with high protein and fats. I think if you feed the birds with peanuts everyday you will end up with fat pigeons. And fat pigeons can't fly. One of my fat pigeon almost became a hawk meal after I feed that bird sunflower seeds everyday.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

i give my one peanuts everyday i think it gives them more engery when running form hawks and so on and there good for the breeders because the perants feed the young on them and it helps the young to grow.


----------



## k0n0ha-easy (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh spanish peanuts? I see. So what if i fed my breeders and fliers everyday with spansih peanut, will they still get sick, since spanish peanut doesnt contain salt?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They will get fat. I've read that maybe 5% of fat for breeders. About 2.5% for fliers. And perhaps about 3% for molting birds.

Konoha-easy,
I never tried that. If you do the experiment, then if they become fat, perhaps you should not give them peanuts everyday.

James,
Yes, they get more energy because fat has more calories. Too much obviously will make your birds fat and that is not good. It is just common sense. Don't feed too much fat!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Forget peanuts.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I listen to "Pigeon Radio" on the internet, and several of the best racing flyers that are listed on there, state that they give spanish peanuts to their birds on a regular basis. As to when and how much, you just need to listen to them. Some differ. I gave my birds some spanish peanuts and some took to them right away and some wouldn't touch them. They were too big apparently, so I broke them in half and it worked out better.

My choice is as a treat, once in awhile. Some like it to be fed every other day. Some like to give them before a race. Many trains of thought with peanuts, just like everything else. I am sure that the amount and frequency they should be given would have to be adjusted in accordance with how much exercise your birds get and also what other feeds they get, and how much of those other feeds.

Just give them a few now and then, and adjust accordingly as to how it goes for you.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* There are 3 reasons to feed pigeons 1. Just to keep them alive. 2 To prepare them for a race. 3 To get them ready for a show. Now if you are feeding to keep the birds alive you don't need to feed peanuts a good pigeon feed will be all that you need.......2 If you are racing birds then you need a good pigeon feed but feeding peanuts or hemp seed are used for aiding the pigeon in a race these things are done by racing people that use these seeds in small quantifys in order to give there birds an edge in a race for the most part they know how much to feed their birds to attain the result that they want............3The breeder of show birds will use peanuts in coop traning (show cage) this is done as a reward and the bird soon learns that he will get a reward when he is placed in the show cage I know showmen that will give their birds a peanut when ever they put in or take out their birds from the show cage.You ask why well when the judge is judging the birds these birds that have been use to getting a peanut seen to be much comfortable when being handled by the judge,judges do not like unruly birds. I hope that you all understand that the use of peanuts is done in moderation and not to be over done,and only for a desired result.*GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Just Say No to Peanuts !!*

I am of the opinion, that one of the seeds which *can* cause the most problems is peanuts. Over 500 people in the USA recently got sick from contaminated products containing peanuts, and 8 have died. 

I think for the most part, the feeding of peanuts is "old school", but the pigeons do like them once they are taught what they are. I have not used them for a number of years. Those who have their birds "hooked" on them, are also "hooked" on feeding them, and thus...if they got hooked on them years ago....they will still use them today. Not a whole lot different then people hooked on twinkies. They may be able to live and function quite well without them, but it has become a "comfort" to them, and they feel better. Same thing when people feed their birds peanuts...it makes them (the fancier) feel better. And if the first time you start to feed them peanuts, and consume a half dozen twinkies, and your birds manage to make it home in good time....you will swear it was the twinkies and/or the peanuts, and thus every shipping day, till the end of time, you will feed your birds peanuts and eat several packs of twinkies.

So for me, it simply not an expense, or a risk, that I have wanted to take anymore......well I'm talking about peanuts not twinkies....I swear that when I eat two packs of twinkies on the day of shipping, the birds do better....so go figure.........


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I swear that when I eat two packs of twinkies on the day of shipping, the birds do better....so go figure.........


I am going to try that. how about giving some twinkies to the pigeons on shipping day also


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Eat too many twinkies YOU might not make it to race day! LOL


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Young Bird said:


> I am going to try that. how about giving some twinkies to the pigeons on shipping day also



Well....now you know one of my great secrets ! And it has as much scientific evidence that feeding peanuts will make the birds fly faster....those that scuff at this idea, have simply not tried it !! I know there will be those that say...no, it's tasty kakes....well they just don't follow modern science. So, there will be those who disagree, I simply dismiss them as the anti-twinkie crowd. 

Keep in mind, that this is one of those few cases, where more is better...try it and you will find that in at least 50% of the races, you do better with what I call the "Twinkie Advantage"...those who have tried it...swear by it !! You will feel better, and I think the birds sense this, and calm down......

And whenever someone suggests that you try giving your birds XYZ...in order to speed them up...simply add another Twinkie to your diet, you will feel better, your birds will feel better, and with simple feed and clean water, your birds will improve. Keep in mind, that not everyone will agree...they are simply in what I call...Twinkie Denial.


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

I am also thinking of adding some peanut m&ms to the Twinkies on shipping day to help me out.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

This is what I do: For every 3 peanuts I give to the bird, I eat 2 of that so the bird only gets one. Once I became thirsty I have enough and the birds, too. LOL!

Now for Twinkies it is a different story. Those are all mine. I love sweets and chocolates and my teeth shows it--all ruined. Aren't pigeons glad they don't have teeth?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I see that this thread has disingrated to meaningless dribble about Twinkies so there is one more thing to say STICK YOUR TWINKIES WHERE THE - - - - - - '- - - - - - * GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

george simon said:


> *I see that this thread has disingrated to meaningless dribble about Twinkies so there is one more thing to say STICK YOUR TWINKIES WHERE THE - - - - - - '- - - - - - * GEORGE



Well Geroge,

There was a reason for my apparent madness, in order to make a point. Sometimes such examples help....sometimes they don't.

I always try to analyze any idea, or thought using what is called "Common Sense"...the problem with that, is the level of "Common Sense" varies greatly from person to person. It is based on personal life experience, and the level of education, especially within the various sciences where there is discipline applied to the thought process. Many people get caught up and have difficulty with basic "Cause and Effect" principals...Lew my loft manager and I often get into discussions where he will say "It's just Common Sense"...where as I sometimes retort...no it's not. As in my extreme example, if I eat a pack of Twinkies on shipping day, and the birds do very well...some people will take that to mean that eating twinkies will help the birds fly better......if some of you ran out and bought boxes of Twinkies...I was kidding !  

There are so many examples with this art form or science of racing pigeons. One of the first things a person must wade through, is how to determine what information is fact, and what information is based on faulty science or just plain folk lore....Bull manure... and such. 

My tongue in cheek Twinkie example, can also be applied to all the other things and stuff that people feed their pigeons. The main difference, is some of them can be harmless, and some can do much harm. This site is full of examples of fanciers using "XYZ" and you will get thoughts and ideas from all over the map. Fancier's own personal experiences can vary widely, and there are an unknown number of variables. So, it's not always reliable.

The only way to know for sure, if feeding peanuts is a good idea, or anything else for that matter, is to run a number of controlled experiments, and have various control groups and such. And to the best of my knowlege, no such University type experiment has ever been conducted, and thus like the majority of fancier practices, the real truth of the matter, is unknown.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Well Geroge,
> 
> There was a reason for my apparent madness, in order to make a point. Sometimes such examples help....sometimes they don't.
> 
> ...



WHEW!! You had me worried there Warren. I thought that I was going to have to start eating Twinkies to get my birds to race better and I HATE Twinkies...........glad I didn't go out a buy a box and "learn" to like them......


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> And if the first time you start to feed them peanuts, and your birds manage to make it home in good time....you will swear it was the peanuts, and thus every shipping day, till the end of time, you will feed your birds peanuts .
> 
> :


Hi 

You are so right !!!
During last years racing season i tried PEANUTS whilst i was flying verry well.
What happened, the verry next race i WON !
I thought it had to be the peanuts and subsequently the next race i gave them even more.
From there on i never clocked as wel again for the remainder of the season.
I got GREEDY and i buggered my birds and my season up with the peanuts.
I for one will never use it again!

Bezz


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

*Peanuts*

I have read were some flyers swear by them, others say ANY feed thrown into your feeding schedule, with out being given on a regular basis can upset your birds..... so unless you feed peanuts all the time, (which i think would be a big mistake) any results from them are in your mind.
 Not to mention most writers on the subject say it will make your birds thirsty and go down for water. (i am not talking about salted peanuts).
Any changes to your feeding schedule, should be made some what gradual. 
Dave.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, I got it. Peanuts will or will not be much help for my birds flying times, and if I am not careful I'll have fat birds for hawk dinners; but do I have to quit my Twinkies??


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

NEVER give up your twinkies! lol!


----------

